# Help needed for antiquitease theme day / product specialist !



## xxschismxx (Dec 5, 2007)

hi. im going to be the product specialist for antiquitease. i live in the middle east so we are launching it very late. i also have to come up with a theme for the day before the event for the antiquitease official event. besides the necklace what sort of jewelery would you reckon? this will be my first theme day / product specialist as im new to mac. but im excited. what extra things do you think i should do for my product specialist thing. handouts? i saw in canada everyone went with pearl necklaces although i would have imagined for the necklaces to be gold..something antique like. also how do you reckon i decorate the table to set up the makeup on..i guess in the middle east we do it different than rest of the world as we are not under mac international. before the launch a product specialist is chosen, the day after he/she goes over products & the look is the theme day where everyone dresses up & then is the official launch in-store event. any ideas would be great. thanks
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 xx


----------

